# Greenpaph!



## Heather (Jan 20, 2007)

It's your birthday! Happy Birthday!!!
Hope you have a nice day and even nicer year ahead, Peter! 

Best wishes,


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Peter :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 20, 2007)

happy birthday!!!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Persephone (Jan 20, 2007)

*Happy*
*Birthday!*


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I am enjoying the greenhouse and the sun today!

And if the Patriots can win tomorrow an even better birthday weekend!


----------



## Grandma M (Jan 20, 2007)

:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :clap: 

Peter

HAPPY BIRTHDAY. I wish you a wonderful birthday.

I hope your Patriots will win tomorrow.

Grandma


----------



## Heather (Jan 20, 2007)

Greenpaph said:


> And if the Patriots can win tomorrow an even better birthday weekend!



Marcus says the are going to win again. I believe in him.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 20, 2007)

happy birthday! (go colts) i hope you have a wonderful day, week and year (go colts) happy birthday again...


----------



## Barbara (Jan 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2007)

Happy B-day. Go Jets!


----------



## TADD (Jan 21, 2007)

Hope it was grand!


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday Peter.:clap: :clap: 


Seems like quite a few Capricorn orchid growers


----------



## Gideon (Jan 21, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Peter, hope you had a great day, with lots of blooms


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 22, 2007)

I hope you had a great day Peter!!!


----------

